# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Fruit en Groenten - Artikel

## Agnes574

*5 porties fruit en groenten per dag: hoe doe je dat in de praktijk?* 

Het is niet altijd makkelijk en ook niet goedkoop om vijf porties fruit en groenten per dag te eten. Wij geven alvast een aantal tips. 

*Menu's opstellen:* begin met groenten en fruit 

Als u nadenkt over wat u de komende dagen of week gaat eten, dan moet u systematisch plannen als volgt;

o Een equivalent van een portie fruit bij het ontbijt: een stuk vers fruit of fruitsap zonder toegevoegde suikers.

o Een groente bij de twee belangrijkste maaltijden: middag- én avondmaal.

o Elke dag bij de lunch of het avondeten: minstens één portie rauwkost.

o Elke dag bij het ontbijt en of het diner: minstens een stuk fruit als dessert of een ander nagerecht dat fruit bevat. 

Het komt er op aan om van denkwijze te veranderen. Vaak plannen we maaltijden door eerst proteïnen (vlees, vis, eieren) te kiezen. We zeggen bijvoorbeeld 'vandaag eten we kip' en zo worden de groenten vaak vergeten. 

Het is beter om eerst groenten te kiezen. Bijvoorbeeld: 'deze avond eten we worteltjes' en om pas daarna te bepalen wat er bij past om een evenwichtige maaltijd te bekomen. 


*Fruit en groenten kopen op de markt* 

De eerste regel is het aankopen van groenten en fruit van het seizoen (zie het lijstje hieronder). Zo koopt u verse producten die geen vliegtuigreis vereisen en die niet te duur zijn. 
Een tweede goede en gezonde regel is het boodschappen doen op de markt, liefst minstens twee keer per week om te vermijden dat men de groenten te lang moet bewaren in de koelkast waar ze met de tijd hun vitaminen en mineralen verliezen. 
Een ander voordeel van de markt is het vermijden van overtollige verpakkingen die milieu-onvriendelijk zijn. Bovendien kan men vaak te voet of met de fiets naar de markt gaan. 


*Andere regels die gerespecteerd moeten worden* 

o Laat de groenten niet weken, maar was ze goed en kort onder een straal 
stromend water. 

o Kook ze niet langer dan noodzakelijk.

o Kook de groenten liever niet in water, maar geef de voorkeur aan stomen, smoren en stoven.

o Koop groenten vaak en in kleine hoeveelheden, doe zo weinig mogelijk inkopen voor de hele week. 

o Denk ook aan diepgevroren groenten die net zoveel vitaminen en mineralen bevatten als verse groenten!!!

o Probeer het pellen en schellen van groenten en fruit te vermijden.

o Bij bijna alle gerechten kan men fruit en groenten toevoegen :quiche,pizza,gratin,taart, lasagna, pasta, enz. 

o Elke keer u een zetmeelhoudend product eet, moet u ook een beetje groenten eten: pasta met tomaat, rijst met champignons, enz. 


*Groenten van het seizoen* 

-Winter: selder, rode kool, andijvie, uien, prei. 
-Lente: artisjokken, selder, rode kool, courgettes, prei, tomaten. 
-Zomer: artisjokken, aubergines, broccoli, courgettes, pepers, tomaten. 
-Herfst: artisjokken, broccoli, selder, rode kool, andijvie, prei, pepers,tomaten. 


*Fruit van het seizoen*

-Winter: ananas, clementines, kiwi's.
-Lente: abrikozen, ananas, mango's, rabarber. 
-Zomer: abrikozen, vijgen, meloen, nectarines, pruimen, druiven, rabarber, appels. 
-Herfst: druiven, peren, appels. 

*-Het hele jaar door:* worteltjes, uiten, bananen. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Fruit: vrouwen een stapje voor op de mannen…
*
De Luikse ELAN-studie toont opnieuw aan dat vrouwen meestal meer fruit (maar niet meer groenten) eten dan mannen. Toch blijven ook de vrouwen ver van de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid fruit verwijderd. Dit heeft tot gevolg dat de antioxidante bescherming onvoldoende is, wat dan weer het risico op hart- en vaatziekten en op kanker verhoogt. 

Het ELAN-project (Etude Liégeoise sur les Antioxydants) is interessant omdat het niet uitsluitend de nationale gegevens bevestigt, maar ook omdat het aanvullende informatie verstrekt over de voedingsgewoonten inzake fruit en groenten in ons land, in het bijzonder in Wallonië. Het onderzoek werd uitgevoerd door een vijftigtal huisartsen, in samenwerking met het Universitair Ziekenhuis van Luik, en het werd gefinancierd door de gezondheidsdiensten van de provincie Luik. Het doel van het onderzoek was zo duidelijk mogelijk het antioxidantengehalte van 897 bewoners van de provincie in kaart te brengen. De geteste personen waren in goede gezondheid en tussen 40 en 60 jaar oud. De studie was gebaseerd op een bloedonderzoek en een epidemiologische studie.


*Fruit en groenten: weinig reden tot optimisme* 

De ELAN-studie bewijst dat wij nog steeds niet gebroken hebben met de bedroevende traditie dat in België weinig fruit en groeten wordt gegeten. Een niet te verwaarlozen percentage mannen en vrouwen verklaart nooit fruit of groenten te eten: 21,83% van de mannen en 11,53% van de vrouwen beweert nooit fruit te eten, terwijl 28% van de mannen en 25,6% van de vrouwen nooit groenten eet… Erger nog, slechts 30% van de mensen eet voldoende fruit en groenten. En de consumptie van groenten is bedroevend laag, zowel bij de mannen als bij de vrouwen.


*Altijd dezelfde keuzes!* 

Een andere, typisch Belgische vaststelling is de weinig originele keuze: enerzijds de appel, de sinaasappel en de banaan, en anderzijds sla, tomaatjes en worteltjes genieten de voorkeur van de meeste mensen en laten voor de andere vruchten en groenten slechts kruimeltjes over…


*Verschillende profielen* 

De ELAN-studie heeft ook nog enkele andere, interessante aspecten aan het licht gebracht in verband met de consumptie van fruit. Deze ligt bijna 50% lager bij rokers, die nochtans meer fruit zouden moeten eten gezien de pro-oxidante eigenschappen van de sigaret. De consumptie van fruit ligt daarentegen 36% hoger bij diegenen die regelmatig bewegen en actief zijn. Deze laatste groep vertegenwoordigt amper 40% van de mensen die betrokken waren bij het onderzoek.


*De gevaren van een te lage fruitconsumptie* 

Een te lage fruitconsumptie kan nadelige gevolgen hebben voor de gezondheid. Volgens het onderzoek, is er een duidelijke daling van de bloedspiegel van twee belangrijke antioxidanten, namelijk vitamine C en bèta-caroteen. Welnu, de epidemiologie heeft duidelijk aangetoond dat er een verhoogd risico bestaat op hart- en vaatziekten en op kanker bij de personen die lage waarden noteerden voor deze twee antioxidanten.

Het meest verontrustend is de situatie bij de mannen: het feit dat zij minder fruit eten dan vrouwen vertaalt zich in een duidelijk minder gunstig antioxidantengehalte. Jammer genoeg laten de cijfers geen twijfel mogelijk: bij mannen tussen 25 en 74 jaar ligt het risico op angina pectoris, hartinfarct en plotse dood drie- tot viermaal hoger. Deze statistieken zouden mannen moeten aanzetten om het voorbeeld van de vrouwen te volgen, ook al blijkt hún voorbeeld ook nog ontoereikend te zijn, …tenminste wat de consumptie van fruit en groenten betreft.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be 22/05/2007 
Nicolas Rousseau, diëtist en voedingsdeskundige)

----------


## Agnes574

*Fruit met glans in de kijker!!!*

Volgens een heel uitgebreide studie die in de Verenigde Staten werd uitgevoerd, beschermt regelmatig fruit eten tegen de ontwikkeling van leeftijdgebonden maculopathie, een oogziekte die het risico van blindheid doet toenemen. 

Leeftijdgebonden maculopathie is de belangrijkste oorzaak van gezichtsverlies bij personen van meer dan 65 jaar. Op dit moment is geen enkele beschikbare behandeling voldoende efficiënt om de ontwikkeling ervan te remmen. Daarom ligt de nadruk in deze materie vooral op preventie. 

Die preventie bestaat uit supplementen van antioxiderende vitaminen en mineralen, een strategie die klinisch werd bepaald. Recent onderzoek heeft met name het interessante potentieel aangetoond van bepaalde micronutriënten, gewoonlijk in hoge doses. Dat is het geval voor vitamine C, vitamine E, bètacaroteen en zink of nog luteïne en zexanthine, dat we volop vinden in spinazie, kolen en gele/oranje vruchten. 

Maar over de vraag of de plantaardige bron of de tablet het actiefst is, tasten we nog helemaal in het duister. Een team van Amerikaanse onderzoekers lichtte onlangs een tip van de sluier op. 


*Verpleegsters en artsen*

Vanuit Boston hebben ze het effect van antioxiderende vitamines en carotenoïden (de gekleurde pigmenten van gele/oranje/rode fruitsoorten en groenten) en fruit en groenten op de ontwikkeling van de ziekte getest bij 77 562 vrouwen en 40 866 mannen. 

De vrijwilligers waren bij het begin van de studie minstens 50 jaar en werden respectievelijk voor de vrouwen en de mannen gedurende 18 en 12 jaar gevolgd. Tussen 1980 en 1994 moesten de mannen drie keer en de vrouwen vijf keer voedingsvragenlijsten invullen voor de onderzoekers en informatie verschaffen over de eventuele inname van vitamine- en mineralensupplementen. Een werk van lange adem waarover pas nu een verdict uit de bus komt… 


*Een beleid dat vruchten afwerpt*

Tijdens de opvolging ontwikkelden 464 personen de ziekte in een vroegtijdig stadium en 316 andere deelnemers ontwikkelden naar veel ernstiger stadium, die gekenmerkt wordt door een vasculaire aantasting van het oog.

Volgens deze studie bestaat de beste preventie uit de regelmatige consumptie van vers fruit: dit ging gepaard gaat met een kleiner risico van het ontwikkelen van de ernstige vorm van maculopathie.

Het effect is niettemin afhankelijk van de porties fruit die dagelijks worden gegeten. Zo beperkt het equivalent van minstens drie porties fruit per dag het risico van degeneratie van het oog met 36% in vergelijking met personen die slechts anderhalve portie fruit per dag eten. 


*Geen invloed van de supplementen*

Omgekeerd werd geen duidelijke bescherming vastgesteld voor groenten en supplementen, al waren er tendensen zichtbaar ten gunste van wortelen en carotenoïden (waar wortelen overvol van zitten!).

Kortom, hier zijn nog enkele nieuwe argumenten om onze inname van fruit en groenten te verhogen. Die inspanning is allesbehalve onoverkomelijk want drie porties fruit per dag, dat zijn amper twee schijven ananas uit blik, een halve pompelmoes en 7 aardbeien… 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

